# Internship in Australia



## TigerStripes (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,

I'm currently studying product development at the University of applied sciences in Bielefeld, Germany and I really would like to do an Internship in Australia for one semester (if I can find a way to afford it).
So here's my question:
Is there anyone who has experiences with an internship in Down Under and who has some advice what kind of bureaucracy i have to expect and maybe some tips how to handle the finances (I heard there are some companies which pay you some kind of wage during an internship, or even care about an accommodation for you)?

My favorite company would be anyone that has anything to do with the aviation industry, but anything else is welcome too.

Greetings,
Tim


----------



## TigerStripes (Aug 7, 2010)

Is there no one who can tell me where I can get some information or who has some tips from own experiences?


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately if you don't have full working rights in au most agencies will charge you for unpaid internships (for what they call a 'placement fee'). A lot of these are in Sydney and Melbourne and have to do with marketing, IT and business. They can arrange a special type of visa for you, but if you already have a working holiday you don't have to pay for visa processing fees. This is, however, my experience looking for internships here for months!

Paid internships seem to be very very difficult to obtain. Best way would be to obtain a working holiday visa and apply for temporary jobs that will at least pay you for your work!


----------

